# Zoro Asakura's Works (Paint, Adobe Illustrator, Photoshop)



## Vish (Aug 23, 2009)

*PAINT DRAWINGS:*
*
Yusuke Urameshi (Yu Yu Hakusho):*


*Ichigo Kurosaki (Bleach):*


*Sasuke Uchiha (Naruto):*



*Seto Kaiba (Yu-Gi-Oh!):*


*Tony Tony Chopper (One Piece):*


*Pichu (Pokémon):*


------------

*ADOBE ILLUSTRATOR/PHOTOSHOP:*

*Yusuke:* _(Yu Yu Hakusho)_


*Mazoku/Demon Yusuke:* _(Yu Yu Hakusho)_


*Vishnu* _(Dragonball LDS/Fanfic)_


*Tomoya Okazaki* _(Clannad)_
Here's the fanclub.

--------

*MANGA COLOURINGS:*

*One Piece Chapter 547*
Link removed

*Shaman King Chapter 300*
Link removed

------

My sigs, wallpapers and sprites:

Link removed​


----------



## Dannymaru903 (Aug 29, 2009)

They're really good, you have some talent. I suck at using paint.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks nice. If the order in which you posted these is also a timeline it looks like you're improving a lot.

I like the anime colors. Have you colored any manga pages/panels at all? Because I think you;d be great at it. Nice work.


----------



## bug_ninja (Aug 30, 2009)

Good job, u really gots talentz.


----------



## ? (Sep 1, 2009)

The Dragonball pic is easily the best out of them all. You managed to capture the original style very well.


----------



## Vish (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 



PhoenixRoy said:


> Looks nice. If the order in which you posted these is also a timeline it looks like you're improving a lot.
> 
> I like the anime colors. Have you colored any manga pages/panels at all? Because I think you;d be great at it. Nice work.



Yup, that's the order I drew them in.

I haven't coloured any manga pages/panels though, but I may try later.


----------



## Vish (Sep 4, 2009)

Well I took your advice PhoenixRoy, and did my first manga colouring.


----------



## Vish (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Sinai (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, there's something about the style in the Paint ones that I love. And the PS ones are even better. Great work!


----------



## Vish (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow nice paint drawings. I am amazed you can draw so good on it. Of course the photoshop ones are better but still nice work.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2009)

these are made in paint 

that's amazing man, awesome job


----------



## Vish (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

Only the first Yusuke to Pichu are Paint drawings. Rest are Illustrator and Photoshop.


----------



## Vish (Sep 6, 2009)

Just made my second manga colouring. 

Warning: Contains Shaman King chapter 300 spoilers.


----------

